# Can't decide between Platinum 30 with ATC vs Deluxe 28 with Auto Turn



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

My local dealer had not two but three different Deluxe 28's with Autoturn

Engine sizes are approx., I forget exact numbers

One had the small Ariens Motor 250cc $999, then a Briggs 250cc at $1099.00, then a large briggs 350cc at $1299.00 (same motor as last years Platinum 30 and not shown on Ariens site).

They also had a Platinum 30 (last years with ATC) with the large briggs 350cc for $1399.00

I really want the heated grips. So if missing, I'll add them.

That would bring the Deluxe $1299 model to almost the same price at the Platinum 30 (i.e. $1400).

I did get to try the Auto Turn on the Deluxe 24" in the parking lot and it worked quite well. For what little I could do with it.

I put one wheel on snow and the other on dry clean pavement and tried to hold it back and it wanted to go straight. Turning on dry pavement, in gear, was a breeze.

Dealer felt old ATC was more "heavy duty" than the new Auto Turn and that they both work equally well.

I've seen gripes about both systems. But more gripes on ATC. I've seen folks happy with both. If something were to go wrong I could swap it.

How does old ATC work. Friction plates. Wet or Dry? Couldn't find much on it.

Another difference is the axle set back.

The new Platinum 30 (with auto turn $1599) has even a larger Ariens motor 400 cc and a set back axle. This puts more weight on the bucket.

Having more weight on bucket can be good or bad. Sometimes I need to balance it when going over some lawn to my shed where I keep it. This could be problematic. More weight on bucket means less weight on the wheels.

The old Platinum 30 (with atc) has axle forward. Which is the same as the Deluxe 28 with the large briggs. The delux with the small briggs had the axle set back like the new Platinum 30.

I prefer a Briggs engine, even though they are probably made in china these days. They just always work for me.

I've never owned a 30" and I'm concerned with biting off that much more like at end of driveway where snow plow, plows in heavy slush. That's usually the most difficult work.

I'd prefer factory heated grips (maybe they have slightly larger alternator to run them).

It appears 28" is the most popular size. Then why is it, Ariens makes three Deluxe 28" and no Platinum 28"?

So my question is:

28" vs 30" handling. Which do you prefer and why?
ATC vs Auto Turn. Which do you prefer and why?

Or if you had a choice:

Platinum 30" with ATC Briggs 350cc Factory Heated Gripps $1400
Deluxe 28" with AutoTurn Briggs 350cc Add on Heated Gripps $1400

Which would you choose?

Driveway is up to 3 cars wide and narrows to 1 car wide at the street and is about 4 car lengths long.

This reminds me of an Ariens lawn mower I bought once with swivel front wheels like the pro's have. Sounded like a great idea. In practice BAD IDEA. That mower would not track straight at all. I returned the mower for a Honda Hydro.

I had ordered the Deluxe 28" with 350cc Engine but just changed it to the Platinum 30" with ATC. Auto Turn is a drop in replacement for $114.00. The ATC Differential is $165.00.

I suspect people that didn't like ATC, didn't like Auto Turn. And people that like ATC or AutoTurn would like the opposite version as well. They are pretty much the same. Just a different company making it, with a different mechanism. But works on the same principles.

I don't want the latest Platinum 30" with AutoTurn because it has the Axle Set Back for more weight on the bucket (not good for me, I think). I prefer a Briggs Engine and now it's an Ariens Engine (sticking with the Devil I know). It's also $1600.00, but that isn't the reason.

I see tons complaints on the Joy Stick chute on the Platinimum, which I was concerned about too. Looks gimmicky and fragile. The reviews confirmed I my assessment was correct. One person (review on Ariens web site) machined some new parts to make it more robust (to get teeth to engage deeper so they don't shear off).

An ideal machine would be a Platinum 28" with a large Briggs, Deluxe version Chute Control, Auto Turn, heated grips and axle forward (for me, I think I prefer more weight on wheels for traction than on bucket for scraping).


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello, why not try the Arien's live chat on their web site, I talked with them 3 times in order to make my decision. Cheers


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd rather chat with real users.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a Deluxe 28+ with 305cc and trigger lock to turn it, easy to move it around.Just had another storm here [3rd one]1 foot of snow.No problem with it, just loves the high snow.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> I have a Deluxe 28+ with 305cc and trigger lock to turn it, easy to move it around.Just had another storm here [3rd one]1 foot of snow.No problem with it, just loves the high snow.


 Not available any more.

I've seen more complaints about the trigger lock versions than either ATC or Auto Turn combined.

Not saying it doesn't work for you. I was originally thinking that would be the simplest option.

The little bit I tested Auto Turn it worked extremely well. I was really shocked how invisible it was. If it works in practice and holds up to the test of time, it will be great.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

I ended up with the 2012 Platinum 30"

I checked Pulley Alignment and Blade and it all seemed reasonable.

Pros:

Love the Engine (342cc Briggs).
Hand warmers are nice but could not keep up with the 10F with Wind Today.
I was worried about smaller tires than my old 27" but they seem fine.
Machine felt easier to move around than my old 27"
Controls all felt good.
Blasted straight through thick heavy plowed in driveway at street.
Gears are nice and speedy.
Dealer or someone said don't change speed while in gear, I say B.S. Always have and always will. Just don't change direction while in gear.
ATC good for turning and end thick heavy stuff at end of driveway.
No snow left behind (for this type of snow)

Cons

ATC not so great for going straight, light and easy stuff. There was packed tire tracks under snow. Not much. All paved. But driveway is the Base coat on half. It was not a struggle in anyway. But it kind of liked to wiggled down the straight away. Just ordered skids from snowmobileskids.com

Maybe when it's under load it locks better. When the load is light it's easy to start to slip.

My old blower had much longer skids. But they tended to want to ride up on the packed snow. So I flipped them to the No "Ski" Side, so they were "Skates". Used them that way for 17 years and never touched them again. Always licked clean.

Little nervous about these monster skids. Yeah they will protect it, but I'm worried they will want to ride up on packed snow.

The Ariens Stock Skids are pretty bad.


----------



## KC Snow 28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Buy the auto turn and save your money. You will be disappointed at all.


----------



## KC Snow 28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Correction!!!!!!!!! You will NOT be disappointed at all in the auto turn


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

KC Snow 28 said:


> Buy the auto turn and save your money. You will be disappointed at all.


I've read just as many complaints on auto turn as atc. 

Both felt identical when testing them side by side.

In fact it was the auto turn thread I first heard of the other skids.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like Ariens posted a video on their youtube about fixing auto turn pulling.


----------

